# Bucklings/Doelings????



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have had someone tell me that a young buck that has just started breeding usually throws bucklings. The older the buck gets the greater chance that he will throw doelings. Is there any truth in this???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've actually heard the opposite...young bucks throw more doelings. I haven't found a preference for either sex...regardless of age. :shrug:


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

Only one experience. my one young buck had two sets of triplets. each set had two doelings & one buckling. but i would love to hear other peoples experience too!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

My experience is a young buckling (6months) breed 2 FF and both does had single buckling.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Our buck was 6-9 months old when we bred him to the following girls:

8 month old doe = Buck/Doe twins
10 month old doe= Twin Bucks
2 year old doe = Buck/Doe Twins
2 year old doe= Triplet Bucks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One year we leased an 11mo old Boer buck. I dont remember the stats off hand but got lotsa doelings.
Its usually 6 of one & half a dozen of the other. Absolutely no guarentees. Lots of "old wives tales" floating around about acidity of doe's system, settling on the first or second heat blah blah blah. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know what you mean... it is like that box of chocolates.. you never know... what your going to get...... :wink: :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You just never know... however of the 5 bucks I've had kids from over the last 10 years, I've gotten:
Skippy...8 months old, bred 2 does= 3 doelings.... 20 months old, same 2 does = 4 bucks/2 does
Hank... at 4 months old he bred 3 does and gave ...4 does/2 bucks (2005)
each year after from 2006 to 2011.... (2006)6b/2d...(2007 w/5 does= 5d/ 6b) 2008.. bred to 2 does =4d...2009...bred to 1 doe..=1b, 2010..bred to 1 doe=1b
Chief at 7 months bred 5 does= 6b/4d(2008)....at 20 months bred(2009)2 does =2d/1b...2010... 3 does= 2b/5d..(2011) 2does= 3d/2b(2012) 1 doe=3b
Teddy at 8 months (2009) bred 1 doe=2b, at 20 months..bred 1 doe=2d
Murphy...as a yearling bred 2 does=5 bucklings...at 18 months bred 3 does =4b/3d

So age I think has a little bearing on what sex the kids are but it's just not predictable.


----------

